

Show HN: People search engine built on top of the blockchain - muneeb
http://bitcoinusername.com

======
ryan-c
Yet another site from the OneName team that says "Blockchain" instead of
"Namecoin". This one goes so far as to imply it's built on Bitcoin. What's the
deal with this?

~~~
eglover
This is literally just the OneName search engine already available on the
site.

------
sktrdie
Why rely on third-parties when you could use
bitcoin:1JZuM9qKaeAuDpepigSMmNvBzsAgTavqLB URIs instead? Or you could use your
own trusted server with things such as: bitcoin:roger@yourserver.org

~~~
dshankar
I can't tell if you're being facetious, but a Bitcoin URI is not readable,
shareable, or memorable, making it harder to use Bitcoin itself. A username,
just like a URL, provides that. Not to mention, everyone can't run their own
trusted server, just like most people don't run their own mail or web servers.

~~~
ryan-c
OneName is an application built on top of Namecoin. Namecoin itself provides
decentralized registration of secure, memorable names with the ability to
associate a small amount of data.

